# Aires and stopovers in Switzerland



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

Rather a long link, but a useful map of Aires and stopovers in Switzerland.

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U....94598&spn=1.316026,2.334595&z=8&source=embed


----------

